# What would you do?



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

In this situation what would you do?

Ok lets just say that there is a woman who has sex with her husband once a week, she has a higher drive then him, but he is the only one who achieves orgasm. She doesn't. She only reaches orgasm maybe once every 2 months during sex with her H.

He also wants sex only in the morning after their child gets up for the day only leaving enough time for only himself and not her.

How would you handle this? What would you do


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

It might be hard for the girl to orgasm through intercourse. She might try having her husband go down on her or using a vibrator to reach a clitoral orgasm.


----------



## Ducky316 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, you can't keep going the way they are now...You've got to tell him plainly that if his one way street doesn't become a two way street, the street will be closed! I understand it's difficult for some women to have an orgasm, I am one of those women! I also have a solution that will work if your partner is willing...and if you threaten to cut him off, he'll do it. 

I am new here, and not too sure how graphic I can get, but I will try to be tactful.
Lay flat on your back, have him on his knees, back straight, holding your feet straight out to the sides..have him enter you slowly..a nice gentle rhythm..not too hard...nice and smooth...gently...while he is doing this, stimulate your clitoris..The climax you achieve will be fabulous, and the added stimulation of his penis will make it so much more pleasurable than just masturbating on your own..and he will be thrilled that he helped!!! It might take you trying it a few times before you're comfortable...but I promise you, it will be worth it if you keep at it!!! Good Luck!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Ducky316 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just realized this was as in a third person...LOL it's late sorry.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I would say that the H and W need to come to a compromise soon. If he is ONLY wanting it when the child is up and it ends up being a "quickie" so he can get off, there's going to be anger and resentment sooner or later. The W needs to express her concerns about this and not stay quiet to avoid conflict or embarassment. (I'm learning this the hard way) 

Has the W told the H how she it makes her feel? Neglected maybe, used maybe?


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

In this situation it appears the man is dictating the terms of the sex. To me both parties should have a say and efforts should be made to satisfy both. So sometimes there should be quickies in the morning and other times there should be more prolonged sessions at another point during the day. If only one person gets their way it's going to lead to resentment that will one day blow up in everyone's face.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Wake up an hour before the kid does and spend that hour making sure you get yours before he gets his.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Ducky316 said:


> Just realized this was as in a third person...LOL it's late sorry.


Its ok lol. It is actually me i was talking about in 3rd person


----------

